# I HAD TO STOP THE TAPES/CD's



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

My dad had a massive stroke and died 2 weeks later.(may 11th) Even though we werent close it was still a very stressful time for me. Since I went to NJ to support my brother (who wasnt taking things well) for 4 days I wasnt thinking and forgot to bring them with me. When I got home I couldnt concentrate and then about a week later he died, the funeral was very fast and again I forgot to bring them with me. My son graduated college (University Of Vermont) last Sunday and I had emailed Mike about missing some of the sessions at that time. I'm wondering now if I should just start all over again with day one. I was on day 60 when these thiings in my life happened. Also wondering if there is a certain amount of time I need to wait if I am supposed to start over on day 1. Even though the past several weeks ended for me on a happy note, I'm not in a good place right now and don't feel I could really concentrate on them, but I think in a few weeks when I wrap my mind around everything that happened (there were many personal issues, my dad was remarried to someone 22 yrs younger than he is, only 7 yrs older than I am.)I emailed MIke but havent heard back yet. Thanks in advance


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Nance So sorry again for your loss. I can't really guide you here but thought I'd let you know I'm thinking of you....This can't be an easy time. ((((Hugs))))Ya know I'm not sure the tapes are supposed to require "concentration" so I wouldn't worry too much about that.I'm sure Marilyn will pop in here shortly to help you out.XOBQ


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

bq thanks for your good thoughts


----------



## ColorMeHappy (May 18, 2009)

hi, i'm new here & am considering behavorial mod/hypnotherapy as i have ibs (diagnosed last week or so) & genetic panic disorder (diagnosed at age 18). but i am , like most people these days, pretty broke & i have only medicaid. i could never afford hypnotherapy before for my panic disorder which could have made my life ALOT better (i am now 34 & battle my disorder myself, i have had great successes & some hard falls) & now that the ibs is an issue i think i may be in over my head if my fears get the better of me. so how much does something like this cost? please reply & thank you so much for reading. "keep your eye on the horizon"


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nancy - Mike passed on your email to me and here is the reply that was sent to you on Tuesday - perhaps ithe reply went to spam? Here is the copy of it - I will have it resent to your email also - You can call 877-898-2539 also for personal support if you need it - Claire, there is a UK number also if you need it - ((HUGS)) to you both...Dear Nancy,Thank you for your email. Firstly, I am very sorry to learn that your father passed away, and all of us here at Healthy Audio extend to you our heartfelt sympathy and prayers for your loss. This is a very difficult time in your life, and we know how hard things can be on so many levels. On a brighter note, congratulations on your son's gradution; how difficult it must be to have these two events so close. Regarding the IBS Audio Program listening schedule, generally we advise re-listening to the same number of sessions for each of the days missed up to two weeks or so, and for more than two weeks missed to just start over for best results. Given you have had a lot of emotional upset as well as having not listened for over two weeks, it may be best to hold off listening for a bit until your routine gets back to normal. Then it probably would be best to start over from the beginning as mentioned. The sessions may help you first in sorting out your grief and emotions before it addresses the IBS, so be patient. If you need to speak to someone, feel free to call me at the toll-free number below and I can get back to you if you wish. Again, my heartfelt sympathy and wishes for your peace. Take care of yourself.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

ColorMeHappy - Hi and welcome to the BB - The IBS Audio Program is very cost effective in today's economy, because it not only is less expensive than even one therapy session with a live therapist, but, it also comes with ongoing support if needed - not something many docs or therapists would offer these days - It costs around $90 plus shipping which comes to less than $20 per session. You would be hard-pressed to find this therapy, which has been successful for over ten years, for less in the real world. However, that being said, I am not sure if having a panic disorder, and how IBS is all interconnected in that, if the program would be the right choice for you, no matter how cost effective it is - while it may be helpful for your IBS, with a panic disorder, there are so many other underlying elements, that you may need one-on-one personal therapy to really meet your needs. However, as a 'stop-gap' until you could afford personal therapy, the program may be a bit helpful in easing your IBS related anxiety and IBS symptoms, but it would not be a substitute for overall care. You can call 877-898-2539 or visit http://www.ibscds.com for more information - or feel free to browse this forum as well - or ask any questions - we are happy to help. Take care and all the best to you - more info also in the links below.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

marilyn, thanks for posting the reply from mike, I dont think it was spam but probably comcast, i often have issues with them. I sort of figured it would be best for me to start over with day 1, and yes I do need to get my life sort of back to normal before doing this. I'm hopefulm that in a short time 1-2 weeks I can do just that.


----------

